# pin numbers/codes passwords



## Eric Farrelly (Jul 10, 2010)

Enjoying reading thru the latest threads and wondered how many of us "sparkies" use frequencies,callsigns,q codes,etc etc for our bank cards,log on passwords...etc etc etc.

Numbers and letters so ingrained in us that your can't get rid of from our memory banks so we still use them bang up to date.

obviously don't say what they are ...but I wonder if we still have them in use.

Eric

dahditdah[=P]


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Guilty as charged.... (Jester)

With cards wanting a 4 digit pin number, the freqs were an obvious choice.

I disclosed one to the missus and she commented that it's not a recognisable 'date of birth' so how did I come up with THAT jumble of numbers. he he

John


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Guilty also...

Q codes and frequencies are just so easy to use. Never to be forgotten.

David
+


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Not the sort of thing i would do.............

Sparkie2182


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine is a six digit code. and use registration numbers of two vehicles that meant so much during my life that i will never forget them


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Like that response Sparkie2182. I must say when this thread started I thought to myself what would I choose if I did that and 2182 was the answer.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I was thinking 1792


----------



## spacetracker (Jun 17, 2008)

I have used ships' names and callsigns as computer passwords at work - along with old car models and registration numbers. When they need to be changed (monthly) I just move on to the next ship or car in chronological sequence. Even used old phone numbers at times. Selcall and ship satellite numbers/id numbers would be useful aswell.


----------

